# Rumors I'm a hearin' about MSFs. :)



## electrostars (Mar 15, 2009)

A friend of mine who works for MAC heard from a Trainer that Pleasureflush & Stereo Rose are being repromoted within a year for the Mineralized Line. So we can finally see what the hooplah about these two msfs is all about if/when they do re-release them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope that it is true, because I've always wanted Stereo Rose and I will just buy Pleasureflush just because it's you know, pleasureflush..hahah.


***EDIT**
YES IT IS DEFINITELY LOOKING LIKE SR AND PF ARE BEING RELEASED in possibly July or August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree...that sounds like great news...I just got Stereo Rose but would love to try Pleasureflush...just because everyone speaks so high of it


----------



## panther27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh,please please please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well,if it was heard from a trainer,I'm sure it's true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yayyyyy,woot!I want those so effin bad


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

Metal Rock too please!!!!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Metal Rock too please!!!!_

 
I would think if they do re-release pleasureflush & stereo rose, that metal rock would eventually make a come back as well.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 15, 2009)

omg.. i wont beleive it until i see it! but then again i'd never thought i'd see so ceylon and petticoat re released..


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 15, 2009)

That is really exciting, I can't wait! I love MSFs so I'll definitely be getting both.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 15, 2009)

I definately believe it,MAC would be pretty stupid not to;they must know how much people want those


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm excited. I hope it is true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I wonder if we will get it internationally. Last year, my country didn't get Petticoat and So Ceylon at all. There wasn't any shipment here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead, we only had Soft & Gentle and Gold deposit.


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 15, 2009)

Kool i had stero rose and have pleasureflush don't know what the big deal about pleasureflush is(imo) that my least used msf but am super excited about stero rose i waz wondering when they would come out with it again!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm excited. I hope it is true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I wonder if we will get it internationally. Last year, my country didn't get Petticoat and So Ceylon at all. There wasn't any shipment here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead, we only had Soft & Gentle and Gold deposit._

 
Australia definately got Petticoat & So Ceylon so I'm thinking that may be a once off.

I already have Stereo Rose, but I am very excited about Pleasureflush coming back!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 15, 2009)

All is I can say is.... It is about FREAKING TIME!!!  

Pleasureflush is amazing but Stereo Rose is OUT OF THIS WORLD!  

I am so excited and I really hope that this is true!!


----------



## Preciouspink (Mar 16, 2009)

cant wait!!!
ahhh =D


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow I almost pissed my pants when I heard Pleasureflush is coming back! I am speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But, what's so great about Stereo Rose?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *omgitzstephanie* 

 
_Wow I almost pissed my pants when I heard Pleasureflush is coming back! I am speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But, what's so great about Stereo Rose?_

 
Stereo Rose is really pretty because it is a deep peachy/pink rose color that is universally flattering.  It makes a great blush and it gives you a really warm looking glow.  I adore it.


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

ohhhh i want!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised.  Good for the people who want them.  I have Stereo Rose.  It's o.k. but nothing to freak out about.  I don't think Pleasureflush will be all that fantastic either.  People will just be relieved to finally get their hands on them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wouldn't be surprised. Good for the people who want them. I have Stereo Rose. It's o.k. but nothing to freak out about. I don't think Pleasureflush will be all that fantastic either. People will just be relieved to finally get their hands on them._

 
I swear I said the same thing about SR...I just got it last week after wanting it for sooooo long...and it was like ...OK....not thrilled at all....Looks good in the pan...but just kinda okay on me....


----------



## lara (Mar 16, 2009)

Now watch everyone dump their MSF stock on eBay to capitalise before the prices slump


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I swear I said the same thing about SR...I just got it last week after wanting it for sooooo long...and it was like ...OK....not thrilled at all....Looks good in the pan...but just kinda okay on me...._

 
I loved my SR as soon as I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was super pigmented and gave me this gorgeous flush of colour!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure skintone plays a part in the flush of color...I'm NC45...No flush


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ yup, completely agree


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I swear I said the same thing about SR...I just got it last week after wanting it for sooooo long...and it was like ...OK....not thrilled at all....Looks good in the pan...but just kinda okay on me...._

 
:dunno: Unfortunately, same here. I'm removing it from my want list over at MUA. The lemming for Metal Rock lives on, though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ yes I just got Metal Rock & Shooting Star in a swap...Now they are  LOVEEEEEEE for me


----------



## SMMY (Mar 16, 2009)

I use Metal Rock as an eye shadow. It has to be about the most gorgeous chocolate brown shot through with gold, that I have ever seen. And so smooth. I really do hope they bring it back so everyone can get their hands on it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love to get both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe in July??


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ yes I just got Metal Rock & Shooting Star in a swap...Now they are  LOVEEEEEEE for me_

 
I am so glad that you were able to get both of those!!  You are going to love them both!


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds awesome! I need to add to my msf collection


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

how about they throw lightscapade in this mix? 

i've been way too tempted sometimes get it on ebay and pay double the price.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

No don't do that.....Look at the Clearance Bins here..I just got one for $25 from here..or look on the MUA swap threads ...Ebay is ridiculous with their price on those


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No don't do that.....Look at the Clearance Bins here..I just got one for $25 from here..or look on the MUA swap threads ...Ebay is ridiculous with their price on those_

 
really?  i will look on the clearance bin threads for sure.

as for makeup alley, i had a bad experience with a swaplifter a while ago and i'm just super paranoid since.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah i am starting to hear horrible things.....But I have had three great swaps ...Metal Rock, Shooting Star and Stereo Rose...so I guess I should stop while I am ahead.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_how about they throw lightscapade in this mix? 

i've been way too tempted sometimes get it on ebay and pay double the price._

 

You have to realize that people have been waiting almost five years for Pleasureflush and four years for Stereo rose to be repromoted. There is considerably more pent up demand for these two msfs than Lightscapade. It's only been little over two years since Lightscapade was released. I'm sure MAC will repromote it eventually, but people have been waiting a much longer time for former two to be released again.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_You have to realize that people have been waiting almost five years for Pleasureflush and four years for Stereo rose to be repromoted. There is considerably more pent up demand for these two msfs than Lightscapade. It's only been little over two years since Lightscapade was released. I'm sure MAC will repromote it eventually, but people have been waiting a much longer time for former two to be released again._

 
um, thank you for educating me on this ???

all it was was a statement. i didn't say "hey f the other 2, i want lightscapade!!!" i just said to *add* it to the list.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^ It is on my short list too.....


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ It is on my short list too....._

 

eeeeeeee

someone is selling in in the clearance bin for 50 bucks!!!

lol, profit much?


----------



## SMMY (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_how about they throw lightscapade in this mix? 

i've been way too tempted sometimes get it on ebay and pay double the price._

 
I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 
This kind of post is why I don't post much here anymore.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_eeeeeeee

someone is selling in in the clearance bin for 50 bucks!!!

lol, profit much?_

 
See if you can haggle...they may take less...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 
This kind of post is why I don't post much here anymore._

 
We love it when you post!!!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 
This kind of post is why I don't post much here anymore._

 
honestly your initial post to me came off as being very dismissive. i apologize for snapping at you if you did not mean it that way.

nevertheless, there was nothing wrong with my initial post. i would love to check out pleasureflush and stereo rose as well. i am just hoping they decide to release a lot of other rare and uber-desired msf's.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_eeeeeeee

someone is selling in in the clearance bin for 50 bucks!!!

lol, profit much?_

 
Yeah, unfortunately it's an issue of timing and luck.  I had a backup that I sold for $30, I think.  It wasn't _as_ in demand at the time.  Sometimes you can get lucky and someone will be selling items like that at retail.  It's really just the luck of the draw.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah, unfortunately it's an issue of timing and luck.  I had a backup that I sold for $30, I think.  It wasn't as in demand at the time.  Sometimes you can get lucky and someone will be selling items like that at retail.  It's really just the luck of the draw._

 
that's true...

if sugarsweet wasn't coming out soon i would not be opposed to spending more than retail on it. but right now my wallet is practically glued shut.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 
This kind of post is why I don't post much here anymore._

 
Please don't worry and don't go away, we miss you!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
We love it when you post!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_um, thank you for educating me on this ???

all it was was a statement. i didn't say "hey f the other 2, i want lightscapade!!!" i just said to *add* it to the list._

 
You get informed here, not educated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really appreciate all the information about MAC I get here on specktra.


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 16, 2009)

So excited...building my measly collection of MSF's one by one


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Well here it is, the Stereo Rose MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- but for you ladies, that are dying to get it...you should jump onto Sephora and order the Laura Geller Pink Grapefruit baked blush.....it is really very very close to being the same


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 
This kind of post is why I don't post much here anymore._

 
Awww...that makes me sad.  I really love your posts.


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is awesome news! I am a total MSF (and MAC in general) junkie and I could use a fix


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

The perfect monday morning news!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 16, 2009)

yay!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Yaaay! I can't wait


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

I have heard great things about both of those MSF though I'm not really an MSF person. I have petticoat, my mom has Metal Rock but she broke it by accident and I took it from her to use as an eyeshadow. It's wayyy too dark for me to use on my face.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

i've been wanting Metal Rock since 1988 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it looks GORGEOUS.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree about the Laura Geller baked blushes.. I got my mom the Pink Grapefruit for xmas and it looks identical to swatches I've seen of Stereo Rose. The prices for the MSF on ebay are INSANE though

I'd honestly pee my pants if they repromoted Lightscapade. There's nothing like it.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 16, 2009)

This is such exciting news. I've been trying to collect the older MSFs but now I think I will stop lolz! I have some hope that they will eventually repromote! I wonder if the 2nd round is going to be different from the 1st. I've heard that the Petticoat first cut is so much better than the 2nd. Nonetheless, I still love petticoat.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 16, 2009)

I would be soooo happy if SR and Pleasureflush were repromo'd bc I have to say it seems like some of the early MSFs were the best. I'm not too impressed w/ the ones w/ Sugarsweet (tho I am getting them, lol) and even Brunette & Blonde were pretty but not super unique. I also want Metal Rock even though I'm PPP! Just to look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lightscapade, still don't know what the fuss is about...pretty to look at, pointless on, imho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still won't sell mine tho, just b/c I feel like I need to have it just to say that I have it, LOLz.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried the MSf's again today from SS...I have to say I really like them the texture is so nice and they are not real shimmery but pretty


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

^^no!! they're NOT pretty!! dammit, dont say things like that...or else i'm gonna buy


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I tried the MSf's again today from SS...I have to say I really like them the texture is so nice and they are not real shimmery but pretty_

 
That *IS* where the old MSFs have the new ones beat.  I love the texture of Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, Metal Rock, Porcelain Pink, etc.  They are smooth and give a sheen but they aren't glitter-heavy.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 16, 2009)

SR ohhhh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_eeeeeeee

someone is selling in in the clearance bin for 50 bucks!!!

lol, profit much?_

 
some people paid much more for it for when they list they are taking a lost, if I listed my Metal Rock I'd have to go over retail by quite a bit also, not to profit I paid a pretty penny for mine..


Aziajs you are so right I have a first release gold deposit, it's nicer than the one I swatched from the new perm line.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love my Metal Rock, but she keeps telling me that she's lonely and would like Petticoat, Stereo Rose, or Glissade to keep her company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I swear I said the same thing about SR...I just got it last week after wanting it for sooooo long...and it was like ...OK....not thrilled at all....Looks good in the pan...but just kinda okay on me...._

 
Man, that sucks.  That sounds a lot like my experience with Gold Deposit.

I guess I should cross SR off of my "To Buy" list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need a lot of color payoff as well as a "wow" factor to justify paying the price of a MSF.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

oooh, i want to try pleasureflush!!  i had SR but swapped it -- hm.  maybe i'll give it another try if it comes out at retail again.

thanks for this news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. i love metal rock and i wish lightscapade would make it's way back too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2009)

i'm pleased that i'll be able to try stereo rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've heard so much hype about it so it will be nice to buy it and see for myself


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_oooh, i want to try pleasureflush!!  i had SR but swapped it -- hm.  maybe i'll give it another try if it comes out at retail again.

thanks for this news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. i love metal rock and i wish lightscapade would make it's way back too!_

 
You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HM, lightscapade is my FAVORITE. <3


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never tried Pleasureflush, Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Metal Rock, Northern Lights, Light Flush, or Warmed MSFs before. I love MSF and if they do repormote them, I would buy ever single MSF!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 17, 2009)

there are 2 things that MAC makes that i consider myself a "collector" of.

Pigments and MSF's

i blame tish. i totally blame her. she posted some swatches, i bought one, then i bought another and now, i have this crackish addiction to them. sigh...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^ Oh hell nahhhhh.....But thats  okay everyone blames me for something!! Old Bad Seed Tish!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Oh hell nahhhhh.....But thats  okay everyone blames me for something!! Old Bad Seed Tish!!_

 
No, we
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_No, we
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!_

 



























 Back atcha Ernie bear!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Oh hell nahhhhh.....But thats  okay everyone blames me for something!! Old Bad Seed Tish!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_No, we
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!_


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 18, 2009)

This is awesome news, I really, really hope it happens!!!  I'm an MSF junkie, which isn't too bad cash-wise since they really don't release thaaaat many (although, this year has had Brunette, Blonde, Redhead, Perfect Topping, and Refined already!  That's a ton for only 3 months!) 

I'm on the "bring back lightscapaaaade!" ship, but I'm really not gonna complain if it's just stereo rose and pleasureflush for now.  Especially Pleasureflush!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't give up hope, they must bring Lightscapade back  one day


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 18, 2009)

MSFs and piggies are addictions! 
Can't pass on one anymore!
When do you think that Stereo Rose and Pleaureflush could come back?
Could they be these summer's MSFs??? It'd be a year after the mineralize launch, more or less.
I want to know now! I have the Pleasureflush dupe but would love the real thing.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

There should be an Electroflash anniversary collection in July, so I guess there will be more mineralized products as well


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd just recently joined specktra when i got my first msfs and i fell in love and now want them all so this is amazing news for me


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow this is AMAZING NEWS!!! i love how i can come on here to talk to you guys about mundane things like this... my real-life friends are not into make and i can feel them becoming less and less relevant lol


----------



## amber_j (Mar 21, 2009)

Stereo Rose? Pleasureflush?! Finally!!! I can't wait for these MSFs to be repromoted.

Oh Metal Rock, when will you be mine?


----------



## panther27 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_There should be an Electroflash anniversary collection in July, so I guess there will be more mineralized products as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My friend at MAC has update on Mrach 31,so I will ask her then.Plus Erin has update on April 5,I think she said.


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

FINALLY! My two favorite msf's are coming back hopefully! YAY!


----------



## berryjuicy (Mar 22, 2009)

*prays this is true*


----------



## user79 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it, there's been a lot of rumors about SR being rereleased in the past. I'd love to check it out, I love coral peach shades so it would be right up my alley...but I don't it bad enough to pay more than retail for it.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_A friend of mine who works for MAC heard from a Trainer that Pleasureflush & Stereo Rose are being repromoted within a year for the Mineralized Line. So we can finally see what the hooplah about these two msfs is all about if/when they do re-release them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope that it is true, because I've always wanted Stereo Rose and I will just buy Pleasureflush just because it's you know, pleasureflush..hahah._

 
Pleasureflush is beautiful, but if they repromote it I will be sad because I dropped small fortune for it a few weeks ago


----------



## candycane80 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I would be soooo happy if SR and Pleasureflush were repromo'd bc I have to say it seems like some of the early MSFs were the best. I'm not too impressed w/ the ones w/ Sugarsweet (tho I am getting them, lol) and even Brunette & Blonde were pretty but not super unique. I also want Metal Rock even though I'm PPP! Just to look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lightscapade, still don't know what the fuss is about...pretty to look at, pointless on, imho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still won't sell mine tho, just b/c I feel like I need to have it just to say that I have it, LOLz._

 
Glad I'm not the only one hanging on to Lightscapade for no reason other than collecting, I actually hate it, but won't let go either kinda weird no? Now Pleasureflush is something to get excited about just the thought that it could be mine is good enough for me!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Mar 23, 2009)

I seriously hope this it true! I just got my first MSF, Redhead, and liked it a lot so I bought Petticoat, Blonde, and Perfect Topping. I would love to have these ones as well!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok after thoughtful consideration I've decided that these NEED to be re-promoted verry soon! I can't even find them on ebay! How's an MSF addict supposed to get their fix when they're not available?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

roll on the updates so we can see if this is all true... then i'll get my panties in a twist if it is! stereo rose!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope this is true because i really want stereo rose!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_This...is why I don't post much here anymore._

 
Oooh uh uhh! I'm not tryin' to hear this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I practically fell out of my chair the other day when I read your review of Perfect Topping MSF as I hadn't seen you post in a long while!

I don't want to have to go back and read all your _old_ posts...or worse all the ones of yours I cut and paste to my word document file in the past...'cuz that's how we _Specktra Stalkers_ roll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_But_....I suppose I will if I _have_ to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*i blame Tish*. i totally blame her. she posted some swatches, i bought one, then i bought another and now, i have this crackish addiction to them. sigh..._

 
Yeah Tish has gotten me hooked and strung out on a few things too! 
One word..."Hothouse"
She makes it soooo easy too! 

You don't even have to leave your home, she comes right to your door like the Girl Scouts sellin' those cookies! 

When I'm not wearing my Hothouse lippie she's got me addicted to, I'm curled up in a fetal position imagining what else she has to offer underneath and lining the insides of her long trench coat o' goodies!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 2, 2009)

YES IT IS DEFINITELY LOOKING LIKE SR AND PF ARE BEING RELEASED in possibly July or August.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_Glad I'm not the only one hanging on to Lightscapade for no reason other than collecting, I actually hate it, but won't let go either kinda weird no? Now Pleasureflush is something to get excited about just the thought that it could be mine is good enough for me!_

 
Try lightly layering it over a c olored blush. I admit I stared at mine for awhile wondering what to do with it, then Itried this one day and the clouds parted and the angels sang.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 3, 2009)

If they do repromote both Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush, those two will be mine! I've seen SR in the pics but I haven't seen Pleasureflush yet and can't wait for the Electroflash Anniversary collection!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_YES IT IS DEFINITELY LOOKING LIKE SR AND PF ARE BEING RELEASED in possibly July or August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?Did you hear anything new?


----------



## Preciouspink (Apr 3, 2009)

^ yes please share! =D


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_YES IT IS DEFINITELY LOOKING LIKE SR AND PF ARE BEING RELEASED in possibly July or August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are not on the Colour Craft list?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, 8 MSFs in one or two months?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^That was my thought too Susanne... neither are on Colour Craft, but then we didnt expect a second lot of dazzleglasses either


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^That was my thought too Susanne... neither are on Colour Craft, but then we didnt expect a second lot of dazzleglasses either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True!


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMGosh...if they every re-release Metal Rock it's over. I'm taking off of work, I'll be the 1st one in line waiting outside for the store to open to purchase every single one in stock. This is the 1st MSF that I ever pruchased, I'm on my last one & I'm using it so sparingly. 

When I found out they were disc. my Studio Mist, I went to all 3 of the Mac stores near me & purchased ever signle deep dak they had...yes-I spent $464 on foundation in a week...you have no idea. 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Metal Rock too please!!!!_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Aug 19, 2009)

has anybody heard anything new about this?? its almost september and they dont seem to be getting released in any upcoming collections


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usmcwife27* 

 
_has anybody heard anything new about this?? its almost september and they dont seem to be getting released in any upcoming collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am wondering the same thing.  Hopefully one day it will happen but it doesn't look like this year sadly.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not much on PF - but a SR I would definitely buy. I was hoping for that as well. They brought back Petticoat and few others, we can only hope that MAC listens to us. And while they are at it they can bring back Queen's Sin!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I'm not much on PF - but a SR I would definitely buy. I was hoping for that as well. They brought back Petticoat and few others, we can only hope that MAC listens to us. And while they are at it they can bring back Queen's Sin!!_

 
Pleasureflush really isn't anything too special like stereo rose is.  I would love to have another tube of Queen's Sin.  Why can't MAC do a fan favorite collection.  Is that too much to ask for!?!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2009)

are we thinking it's gettinng too late on in the year for any more msf's? maybe we'll get soem re-promotes next year?

lightscapade and stereo rose please!

oh and i agree about queens sin lippie! i wasn't into reds when it came out but now i'm braver i'd love to have it!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 23, 2009)

^^Yep... the christmas collections are usually the last of the year, I really doubt we'll see them in 09 now... 

Katie a Fan Favourite collection would be AWESOME!!!! Nothing like Originals - just give us a collection entirely of our most favourite past LEs!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_YES IT IS DEFINITELY LOOKING LIKE SR AND PF ARE BEING RELEASED in possibly July or August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Except not.


I've looked at the update book through the next few collections, and I just don't see either of  them. Sorry guys.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2009)

Poo...there's always next year, though.  Historically there have been MSFs released in late December/early January, though, so there is still a small glimmer of hope. *crosses fingers*


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Poo...there's always next year, though.  Historically there have been MSFs released in late December/early January, though, so there is still a small glimmer of hope. *crosses fingers*_

 
and cross your toes too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

MAC should re-release all of the MSFs from the past collections. For me, I want to try Global Glow, Naked You, Glissade, Pleasureflush, Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Light Flush, Shimpagne, Metal Rock, New Vegas, Warmed and Northern Light.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2009)

Metal Rock!!!! Metal Rock!!!! Metal Rock!!!
That is all


----------



## iaisha26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Girl What I would do for another Metal Rock!

I B2M one around 3 months ago & I'm on my last one, it's just sitting pretty...so afarid to use it. LOL


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Metal Rock!!!! Metal Rock!!!! Metal Rock!!!
That is all_


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 22, 2009)

I noticed that MAC is going to release 2 new MSF in December 2010. I think I saw a mention of it on Temptalia's site.

Can anyone suggest any dupes for MSF such as Metal Rock, Lighscapade, etc?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat the MSF Addict


----------



## fets (Oct 28, 2009)

I really hope they will bring back Pleasureflush, have always wanted to try it!


----------



## MzFit (Oct 29, 2009)

Pleasureflush, Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Metal Rock, are the only ones I don't have love to get them.


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh! I'd love to get my hands on those two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I noticed that MAC is going to release 2 new MSF in December 2010. I think I saw a mention of it on Temptalia's site.

Can anyone suggest any dupes for MSF such as Metal Rock, Lighscapade, etc?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat the MSF Addict_

 
I was told that Warm blend (color craft i think) was a dupe for Metal Rock, but of course that was a LE product as well. If you ever see it floating around at your CCO, grab it!


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 7, 2009)

It would be nice but I think this is just a rumor.


----------

